# DIY Lathe bed protector.



## th62 (Sep 4, 2014)

Today I’ve been working on a lathe bed protector, this is what I came up with: Mounted on the headstock, behind the chuck, is a piece of angle to which I welded a couple of brackets either end. I then shrunk a couple of slow speed self centering bearings into a couple of short pieces of 25mm PVC which I then shrunk onto the ends of a 240mm long piece of 19mm PVC pipe, I then mounted the assembly between the two brackets using ¼ “ bolts to locate inside the bearings. 

To the 19mm PVC tube I riveted a piece of sarlon, then bolted a piece of aluminum angle to the front of the carriage and pop riveted the sarlon to the top of that. Roll up is controlled by a length of bricky’s string wound around the PVC pipe , the other end being attached to a weight, which slides inside a another piece of PVC pipe to keep it neat.

As the carriage is moved in, the weight rolls the sarlon around the 19mm PVC pipe keeping it taught. To remove any swarf, simply tap on the sarlon and the swarf bounces and slides off.

Obviously any hot swarf will melt the plastic, so, I’ll have to hunt around for something that won’t melt – I have a piece of oil impregnated canvas I might try.

There is about a 25mm gap between the sarlon and the bed, easily fixed by placing a roller guide on top of the sarlon to hold it down closer to the bed. I’m not too worried about chuck clearance though as I only intend on using it for milling and grinding operations.

To disconnect, simply wind the carriage in a little, lift the sarlon, undo the bolt (s) and allow the sarlon to wind up under the angle.

Video of the unit...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H64c...ature=youtu.be


----------



## ecdez (Sep 4, 2014)

That's pretty nifty.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 4, 2014)

All the best to yah. As you said hot chips is a problem and I’m wondering what’s gonna happen when those long stringy chips get a hold of your doohickey and rip and slice away. I do cover the ways on my lathe but only when I file, grind, etc. The lathe has a wet look of oil on the ways at all times and I keep the way wipes maintained. Have owned the lathe for +35 years and figure she’s good for another lifetime with the bare ass ways…Good Luck.


----------



## davidh (Sep 4, 2014)

chips&more said:


> I’m wondering what’s gonna happen when those long stringy chips get a hold of your doohickey and rip and slice away.



aw crap, i never thought of that.  good catch.   i've had some nasty string of stainless go round and round, thats some really sharp swarf.  
i have a metal fender shaped thing upside down and attached with magnets, to my cross slide, not the best but kinda works.  )


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 4, 2014)

neat idea! Another option would be one of those kids car window blinds - the spring inside would be kinda handy too. If you want it to be impervious to grit or hot chips, you could always glue some thin alu foil to it


----------



## th62 (Sep 4, 2014)

Like I said, I only intend on using it for milling or grinding operations. I always keep the ways in front of the carriage clear - allowing swarf to collect there is not a lot different from leaving the chuck key in situ.  Up top for thinking, elsewhere for playing!

When using the lathe the longest and most tedious part is cleaning up afterwards, mopping up all the coolant and swarf and then oiling everything liberally.   This is my fifth lathe, all previous lathes, when sold, were in pristine condition.   I tend to change them every few years - nothing like a new toy to play with.

I haven't had this one for long, but you never know; no wait, that would make me around 100 if I kept it for 35 years, so I guess I do know:   10 - 15 maybe, with a bit of luck.


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 6, 2014)

I have tried several way protection methods over the years and ultimately the k.i.s.s. principle prevailed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

